# How to Close session of open session CD



## vikasg03 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hy friends,

for the last few days i have waste my 9-10 CDs just because nero left the session open after successfully burning the CDs,either it is multi-session or single session CD ,or write at 12x or 52x,even try to burn image first and write after that ,but all time results same. Not every time but 8 out of 10 CDs have open session. When i view disc info through nero,it shows that session is open and give two option-->close disc/close session. I tried but error occurs "session fixation error".  i search in google and try 3 s/w also namely roxio easy cd creater 7.5,fireburner or CDRWin tools to close a session of disc but they also not able to close CDs. still data is available which i can extract or view via iso-buster. but as session is open so it cannot be open via my computer. Any other s/w or way to close a session of CDs.... I am using same nero and same media 'frontech' for the last 2 years but never face this type of problem. 

vikas


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 21, 2006)

Probably your nero application has got corrupted. Uninstall the earlier one and install a fresh one. If this doesn't help, then the problem may be with the hardware.


----------

